# Mila Kunis Makeup Look!



## excusememiss (May 24, 2014)

Hey Everyone! I just filmed a new Mila Kunis inspired video! Hope you like it!


----------



## OROGOLD (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful look! Great contouring skills!


----------

